# Lowering PH



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

LFS told me that Sodium Biphosphate was a good way to lower my PH (which is a high 7.8) I wanna bring it to the high 6 low 7 area, but am concerned about stressing my P. The directions say 1/4 teaspoon for every 10gals, but don't mention how much it will be lowered. Any ideas? & should i put a lil in today, a lil tomorrow, etc. until I reach a desired PH?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

doesnt it say on the box what ph it will be set to??


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

probly neurtral


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

It should turn your PH to 7.0


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

it says it lowers it. I am assuming the more u add the lower your ph will be. The LFS said something like that. I just don't wanna shock my fish by dropping the PH too fast.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just let your ph stay the same. it is better to have a high ph then to have a ph the goes up and down. also if your p's have been in the water for a while with the high ph then they have ajusted to it and are fine. but if you do choose to lower your ph their are certain products that lower your ph to a specific level and stay. also you have to add it in every time you change the water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> just let your ph stay the same. it is better to have a high ph then to have a ph the goes up and down. also if your p's have been in the water for a while with the high ph then they have ajusted to it and are fine. but if you do choose to lower your ph their are certain products that lower your ph to a specific level and stay. also you have to add it in every time you change the water.


 True.

Most fish will adjust to a high but stable pH. What will stress them out is a wildly fluctuating pH.

Maybe something that has a slow but constant effect on the pH would be a better way of lowering it than dumping acidic chemicals in the tank. Maybe a big piece of Malaysian bogwood or some peat in your filter could help your pH.


----------

